# Blood Crazed



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Quick Overview:
Animus Majoris is an Imperial-held planet, home to one of the largest hive cities in the Imperium. But one day, a Warp rift had opened near the planet. Then the daemons came. The Imperial Guard had stabilized the Hive City, successfully protecting it from endless weeks of Khorne's daemonic attacks. Unfortunately, the danger outside the walls was the least of their problems, for inside, the Chaos had forced its influence. People began having maddening nightmares of blood and skulls, and the public news screens had broadcasted terrifying images of Chaos. The Inquisition had arrived to purge the heresy, sending an entire armada of Sisters to clean out the city. However as time passed by, the people showed more and more signs of chaos, some mutating into horrible hulks, others becoming fast and nimble. Some had tore off their own flesh and nailed it to their backs. The Sisters soon found themselves overwhelmed, consumed in bloody slaughter as hordes upon hordes of enraged cultists poured forth from their dens.

Character Creation:
We are subjects of the Blood God. We have maintained basic rationalism and common sense, but we are all geared towards serving Khorne in the bloodletting. Khorne's cultists come in many forms, shapes, and sizes, heck, you can even be a corrupted Guardsman! Basically, the possibilities are endless, but keep it within logical parameters .

Profile:
______________________________

Name/Title: (insert you name or your title here)

Appeareance: (as mentionned above, your character can take on any look you want within fair boundaries)

Attributes: (you may be fast, sneaky, huge and powerful, good with a gun, acidic bile, etc. etc. etc.)

Background: (what were you before you were corrupted by Khorne? A civillian? A Guardsman? A practicing cultist?)
______________________________

The Action thread had started, but there is always room for more recruits!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Name: s3pt1mus

Appearance: s3pt1mus used to be a lanky pale skinned man before being turned into a mindless Serviator, his black torn and ragged overalls spawn their way into blood soaked threads and coils of wire. His right arm has been replaced by a stump of flesh that spawns into twisting cables of an electro whip. His right arm was replaced by a mechanical claw, a boring piece of machinery with no real combat potency, until the dark Magos decided to shove a chainsaw engine and rotor blades onto it making it a brilliant opening and closing chainsaw.His bald skull is covered with a metal plate over the left hand side, his eyes have been replaced by glowing red lightbulbs.

Attributes: affinity for machines, able to shrug off blows that would cripple others, once he gets into a rage he will not come out of it unless programmed by magos or running out of battery.

Background: born into a poor but large family, his whore of a mother had to many kids for her own good, the little buggers appeared like a plague each one more and more annoying than the last until s3pt1mus was driven to leave home from sheer frustration to find some kind of life for himself.

He was fairly intelligent so he trailed to become a , he passed and begun his training of basic theory before being sent to mars. 1simple mistake and he was turned into a mindless slave, luckily the magos that wired him was downright stupid. His brain was intact but his body was re-enforced by metal.

He worked away just like he was supposed to until the daemons appeared, he broke out of the hive and joined the main forces of the blood god.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright s3pt1mus, you're in! But just for the record, it's spelled "servitor" . Nice to have some crazy robots  on my side.

Okay, we'll wait for about four more players before we begin.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Name: Zek 'the Butcher' Krell

Appearance: 
Zek is a large and burly man. Bald and bearded with dark gray eyes. Since turning to Khorne Zek has taken to scarring himself on the face and arms, rendering his face in to a barely human mass of scar tissue.

Attributes: 
Fearless, largely immune to pain but completely loses touch with reality once the blood starts flowing.

Background: 
Born into a successful guild family responsible for running many of the slaughter-houses and butcher shops throughout the hives of Animus Majoris. He discovered a love of working in his families shops at a disturbingly young age. When he reached adulthood his uncle inducted him into the other facets of his family business, namely the worship of Dark Gods. 

Zek rose quickly through the hierarchy of his family, his dedication to the work and natural brains for the business lead him to the top spot. Well almost to the top, only one obstacle remained in his way, his father. So Zek made his move, and his father died in a 'tragic robbery gone wrong' though the police never could figure out how the robbers got into the house. 

When the storm arrived Zek embraced it with open arms, and a cleaver in each hand.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

My faith in this RP is not concrete, but I am always up for some blood-letting.

Name/Title: Commissar Faldir

Appeareance: Taller than average with olive skin, Faldir is easily the size of the biggest guardsman but surprisingly does not show it. His size, while large, compliments his height giving him a balanced apperance. He wears his black trenchcoat and peak cap just as he always has. His cap has removed the ensignia of the Commissariat and replaced it with a home-made symbol of the Blood God.

Attributes: Being physically powerful is a commissar's best friend, especially when dealing with rowdy PDF. Faldir is very good in close combat and excels at leading groups of individuals

Background: Animus Majoris' PDF was the home of Commissar Faldir, he had never been accepted into the Schola Progenium by the Imperium all those years ago. However, all worlds need strict disiciplinary men to keep the troops in check and sometimes local officers tend to be more soft. Thus Faldir was given the rank of Commissar. When the cultists had first began to appear he led excursions into their dens and rooted them out, destroying the altars and killing all who served the Dark Gods.

Each time he destroyed one nest, he felt like he was making a difference for the people of Animus Majoris. However, when folks whom had once cheered him as he left the smouldering ruins of dens started to be the next line of cultists he killed -- his faith began to waver. Never having actually recieved Imperial Commissariate training eventually led to his faith cracking. During a particuarly large raid, Faldir was abandoned by his men when their assault faltered. He cursed them and was taken prisoner.

Horrible things were done to him in that den -- torture beyond imagining. Finally, his prayers unanswered, he screamed that he did not believe in the Corpse Emperor anymore. At that moment both his hands were severed by his captives. He blacked out believing they would kill him, and he was completely fine with it. To hell with Animus Majoris, to hell with the weakling Imperium, and damn the Corpse God it so wrongly worshipped. 

He awoke to find chainswords had been jabbed into the stubs of his forearms and his wounds had been poorly healed and tended to by the cultists. They offered him a chance at revenge to the Imperium, against the Emperor who's 'worshippers' had abandoned him. He agreed, and while having come no where near the point of insanity has truly lost hope in ever returning to the Imperium.

Blood is his orders now. It must flow, forever and always. His path in life began in blood and so shall it end in blood. Blood! Blood for the Blood God!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> My faith in this RP is not concrete, but I am always up for some blood-letting.


And that is all I ask. :laugh:

Great to have you two onboard! Only two more spots and we can get started.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Name: Arbitrator Davian Saul/Korgha

Appearance: Wears a rather worn and ramshackled set of Arbites carapace armour with Khornate symbols carved sporadically on the armour pieces. Rather large and brutish looking, the flesh visible in the gaps on his decrepit armour, shows him to be heavily scarred and his face shows to have taken a particularly vicious blow. Most of his nose is missing and the flesh of his left cheek is all but gone, and clearly visible are his teeth and gums. He also has a number of other brutal looking scars on his face, but none quite as bad as his lack of cheek and nose. He has the Mark of Khorne Carved onto his forehead.

Attributes: Unhinged but skillful with his shotgun and customised hatchet.

Background: An exemplar member of the Adeptus Arbites. He was ruthless and merciless in exacting justice, but unbeknownst to his squadmates and superiors was his murderous side. On his freetime, he would stalk the decrepit streets (that he would normally patrol as an Arbitrator) and hunt anyone unlucky enough to take his fancy. His bloodlust would sometimes spill into his work life and he would occasionally abuse his power and brutally murder people for petty crimes.

Even though he enjoyed his murderous past time, he still felt guilt. He felt guilty because he had no reason to kill people, just some basic urge he could not explain. But he soon found the reason he craved in the backdrop of the daemonic invasion. 

He infiltrated a Khornate cult and witnessed their rituals and finally found his purpose. He led his squad into a trap and sacrificed them to his newfound deity, but he felt this was not enough. So he went about and destroyed the cult that opened his eyes and sacrificed them to Khorne aswell.

So now he roams the ruined hives, killing anyone that gets in his way. No more is he Arbitrator Davian Saul. He is now Korgha.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice profile .

At least one more player and we're good to go.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Don`t worry, I`m here! :laugh:


Name/Title: Tenkra

Appeareance: Tall, medium build. Lightly tanned skin and medium length white hair that reaches to his shoulders. Wears a trench coat most of the time that conceals his weapons. He throws this off to fight, revealing the tight vest and blue jeans he wears underneath. 

Attributes: Unusually calm and collected for a Blood servant, Tenkra is the quiet type who enjoys the one on one combat of a duel. His reflexes are quite good considering his background and he retains the ability to think outside the box when necessary. 

Background: Tenkra was once a detective, investigating a wave of murders on the planet of Animus Majoris with the aid of the local arbites. At some deeply psychological level, Tenkra was affected permanently by what he witnessed, little by little losing his faith in humanity until after six months he only felt the desire to see them dead. He left the agency, seeking out those he had been hunting and steadily becoming one of them.

He hunted them down, one by one, and gutted them remorselessly. By the time he reached the upper heirarchy, he was no better than them, but deludes himself into thinking otherwise.

When he finally, truly embraced Khorne, the aspect of the duellist took over his psyche and he is never happier now than when he is engaged in personal combat.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright! That makes five! Here's my profile:

Ghorgoroth the Monstrous

Ghorgoroth is a giant being of Chaos, having very little humanity left in him. He has a temper to match, and fights using a large, brass sword used as decoration in his cult.

Ghorgoroth makes use of his immense size and brutality to destroy his foes, and acts as the cult's main form of anti-armour. He also posesses unique leadership abilities due to his former role as cultist leader. He is the one who devises the plans of attack and makes the orders, even to those who became corrupt by Chaos without wanting to.

Ghorgoroth was the leader of the Khornate cults upon Animus Majoris, reverantly worshipping the Blood God. Then, when his prayers had been answered and the Warp hole had opened near the planet, he praised the Lord of Skulls and broke down into a uproar, accidentally blurting out self-superiority. Enraged, the Blood God cursed Ghorgoroth, as his body began to swell and grow, his muscles rippling, and tentacles burst from his back. Death was not an option for him yet, however, as Khorne still had a planet to maim.


The action thread will be uploaded in about ten to twenty minutes, so let the Blood Letting Begin!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Name/Title: Deklan von Heisenhouff, Electro-priest

Appeareance: A tall, hooded figure covered in a red and white, blood stained cloak. He has mechanical arms, legs and bits of his torso have been replaced with machine parts. He also has 2 bionic eyes, a respirator, and electoos running the entirety of his body. Chaotic symbols have since been engraved into his metal parts. He also has 2 mechadendrites coming form his back, on one is mounted a lasgun.

Attributes: Excellent at working with machinery, but devastating in combat. Capable of extreme feats of strengths when his electoos build enough energy. He is know to carry a large two handed sword into battle, and prefers close combat over ranged combat, although he is capable of doing both at the same time with his enhanced multitasking abilities. He is not known for his tactical genius.

Background: Being a warrior of the Adeptus Mechanicus, he was charged with defending the Machine Cult wherever it moved while on his station. He has personally been a body guard to resident Magoses. Upon the corruption caused by Khorne, Deklan went insane, slaughtering all of those he used to protect, leading a small band of fanatic electro-priests like himself to convert the worshipers of the Machine God to followers of Khorne or kill them. He now stands as the head of the Mechanicum warriors, ready to do Khorne's will and protect the radical elements of the Mechanicum as they prepare warmachines to fight for the Blood God.

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice to have a mechnicus-esque priest with us! Your mission will be in the Action Thread.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Net was flipsy for a few days, I`ll get on this asap.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Great posts guys! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry guys. I've been a bit busy IRL and haven't found the time to write up my post, but I assure you It should be done by tomorrow.

Once again I do apologise.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't worry about it! Warsmith is busy too...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm posting the update, because I'll be going to Game Summit this weekend, and I'll be too busy with school and preparations to post it tommorow. Those of you who haven't posted in the previous update, you may do so in this one .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

God modding is allowed to a degree? 

A little vague. I`m gonna go out on a limb and suggest we make it hit for hit to keep things fair. In short, one character wounds another and is wounded in turn. 

Does anybody want to take on the duellist Tenkra? :so_happy:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> God modding is allowed to a degree?


Yes, it is exactly as you said. Wound and be wounded :biggrin:



> Does anybody want to take on the duellist Tenkra?


Why don'tcha take me on, eh little welp!? Come fight Ghorgoroth!!!:angry: (j/k; that would defeat the purpose )


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Does anybody want to take on the duellist Tenkra? :so_happy:


Bring it, little man. The Butcher fears no one.

EDIT: How was that? In terms of god-modding and not god-modding, I though I struck a pretty good balance. 

I'll leave the conclusion of the duel to you Serpion5, lets see how Tenkra gets out of this.

Also, how exactly are we supposed to end a duel between blood-crazied individuals without anybody dying? The mutal knock-out seems contrived but what else is there?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Also, how exactly are we supposed to end a duel between blood-crazied individuals without anybody dying? The mutal knock-out seems contrived but what else is there?


Well, you could get buldozed aside by another cultist before landing the killing blow, or you can shorten the time frame so that no one gets the chance to die. Obviously Ghorgoroth isn't going to sit there and watch his best minions kill each other :spiteful:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

MEQinc said:


> Bring it, little man. The Butcher fears no one.
> 
> EDIT: How was that? In terms of god-modding and not god-modding, I though I struck a pretty good balance.
> 
> ...


Cool mate. Never you worry. :biggrin:



DestroyerHive said:


> Well, you could get buldozed aside by another cultist before landing the killing blow, or you can shorten the time frame so that no one gets the chance to die. Obviously Ghorgoroth isn't going to sit there and watch his best minions kill each other :spiteful:


Will this result in a lot of awkward grudges later on? 

Actually, that could make for some good character development. :grin:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Whew, I'mah back! That weekend was possibly the best weekend of my *LIFE* :shok:. Never lost a battle, Hjeeves with a silent "H" Hierophant regenerating all her wounds and killing Yarrik in an epic duel, Flyrant winning an epic duel, I won two awards for the Khornate Hellhammer, made a couple of friends from Ontario, and Trygon won an epic duel against Straken... *sigh* now it's back to school... 

Great posts Zek and Tenkra! You godmodded just perfectly! :so_happy:


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Nicely done Serpion.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Nicely done Serpion.


Yes. Now finish him! _Finish him!!!_


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Meh, Tenk`s kinda lost his mojo, remember. The madness was temporary.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

This thread's running dry... is anyone still interested?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Send a few reminders out.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a very shy, shy man Serpion. Shy, shy man. But okay.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hell, I`ve had to poke people with all my Rp`s to date. You`ve never felt the wrath of a reminder from me because you`re generally a pretty punctual player.  

But sometimes you need to be assertive! :wild: 

Come on people! Are you playing or not?!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> You`ve never felt the wrath of a reminder from me because you`re generally a pretty punctual player.


_*Generally *_a pretty punctual player!? _*GENERALLY!!!???*_ That's the final straw. I'm leaving From the Warp, and you're out of this Rp! Tim, Tom, show this fellow out please.:threaten: (j/k)


----------

